# Scrapin The Coast 2014



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello Essque World,

Is anyone coming down to spend some time at Scrapin the Coast in Biloxi this weekend?

Scrapin the Coast has had such light SQ Participation recently that you could win SQ trophies with a bicycle horn. 

I would love to see more people participate. Scrapin is a USACi 4x point show as well.

I hope to see more people come out and enjoy the sun, cars, and listen to my lonely Pioneer SQ Scion....

-Blake


----------

